# Mammoth - Tanavista quarter ownership



## Ken555 (Mar 22, 2007)

This makes me go "hmm...." - comments? Somehow I expect this will appreciate between the signing date and final construction.

http://www.tanavista.com/



> Tanavista
> Mammoth Lakes, CA
> 
> Project Description:  Tanavista is a new quarter ownership resort development designed for second homeowners interested in affordably priced real estate in the Mammoth resort community. Prices will start at just under $200,000.
> ...


----------



## travelguy (Mar 23, 2007)

*Mammoth*

This is an interesting property for investment but I wouldn't consider it for "just vacationing".  High Country Club owners have access to their 1,000+ s.f., 2 bedroom home for a much lower cost per day even if property appreciation is figured into the Tanavista property.  I'm also surprised that the Tanavista property is not ski-in/ski-out.  Seems like a property of this expense should have that as an amenity.


----------



## Rick D. (Mar 23, 2007)

*Ski In/ski Out*

Tanavista is located at the edge of the Village at Mammoth, walking distance to the new Gondola which you can upload to the ski area and download at the end of the day...essentially allowing you ski in/ski out access.


----------



## Fisch (Mar 23, 2007)

I wish I had the money
There are  a few of these 1/4 share homes in or going in around Mammoth.
They all look pretty sweet.


----------



## Steamboat Bill (Mar 23, 2007)

I am NOT an expert at Mammoth prices, but $1,200 per square foot seems expensive to me.

This property reminds me of the Grand Summitt at The Canyons in Park City Utah....nobody there is making a killing renting or reselling their units and the prices were MUCH lower than these.


----------



## Fisch (Mar 23, 2007)

Steamboat Bill said:


> I am NOT an expert at Mammoth prices, but $1,200 per square foot seems expensive to me.
> 
> This property reminds me of the Grand Summitt at The Canyons in Park City Utah....nobody there is making a killing renting or reselling their units and the prices were MUCH lower than these.




Actually,prices in Mammoth are very expensive.  A tiny condo, built in the 70's, and only 500 sq/ft is selling for 230K.
Since Intrawest bought the Moountain and most of the town, cost have risen dramatically.

We were looking into the Fractional Ownership at 80/50 and those 1/8 shares were starting at 500K.


----------



## travelguy (Mar 24, 2007)

*Ski in/Ski out?*



Rick D. said:


> Tanavista is located at the edge of the Village at Mammoth, walking distance to the new Gondola which you can upload to the ski area and download at the end of the day...essentially allowing you ski in/ski out access.



I only have the Tanavista map to go by as I've never been to Mammoth.  From the map, it appears that the resort is over a block away from the gondola and you have to cross at least one road or intersection.  This would be pretty hard on my skis when I ski-in at the end of the day  

I thing the term ski-in/ski-out has become too broad and really means "you can get to a lift without the use of fossil fuel vehicle".  I once saw a condo in Aspen that was advertised as Ski-in/Ski-out but was so far away that you could get lost trying to find the slope.  Maybe we should start using the term "within a stones throw of a ski trail".


----------



## Ken555 (Mar 27, 2007)

travelguy said:


> I only have the Tanavista map to go by as I've never been to Mammoth.  From the map, it appears that the resort is over a block away from the gondola and you have to cross at least one road or intersection.  This would be pretty hard on my skis when I ski-in at the end of the day



Yes, it's across the street (actually, one of the few intersections with a street light, so at least there's controlled crossing...). And yes, there's no way I would ever define this as ski-in/out. On the other hand, you may check skies and boots at the Lodge which the Gondola goes to, so you could drive your equipment up the day you arrive, put it in a locker (which they sell annual passes to, I think), then take the Gondola without any equipment, etc. Not very convenient, but possible.

I've looked into Mammoth property again this week, and from what I learned the market may not be strong but is certainly not weak. The Village, which this property is near, is not doing well, though. There isnt' enough parking so the stores in the Village are suffering, and the Village master plan may not be sufficient to change this. The Village fully owned condos are what I'd like to get (which really is ski-in/out) and I'll be watching those prices over the next few years...

That said, I was just in Whistler, and condos there (especially in Phase 2, in the Village, which allows 28 days of use in Winter and Summer) are much less expensive than Mammoth. At this point, if I was to buy I'd buy in Whistler. Who needs the drive on 395 when a flight is so much easier?


----------



## DavidSchwartz (Apr 3, 2007)

*Tanavista Photos*

Hi There,

If you guys have any questions about Tanavista I would be more than happy to oblige, I'm a Broker here in Mammoth Lakes and can answer any questions you might have about Tanavista. Also, I did a blog post (a repeat of Ken's first post here, but with photos) on Tanavista and have written articles called Learn About Fractionals in Mammoth and Learn About Fractionals in Mammoth Part 2 that might help in understanding the way these work.

Talk to you soon,
David


----------



## Steamboat Bill (Apr 3, 2007)

David...welcome to TUG and we would love to have your input.


----------

